
Python 3 - philfreo
https://engineering.close.com/posts/python-3
======
philfreo
With an 8 year old codebase w/100s of thousands of lines of code and 100s of
dependencies, this was no easy task.

We had read many of the blog posts about the Python 3 transition, and yet
still had a number of surprises. Here were some of the more interesting ones.

